# 1911 jam



## BarbedWireSmile (Feb 2, 2008)

My otherwise perfectly functioning Kimber is suddenly giving me some back-talk. Failing to feed/chamber the last round in the magazine. Never had a misfeed in this gun ever prior to this.

I used a few different magazines (all WC) and had same problem. The gun had been cleaned and oiled prior to this incident.

Any suggestions?

Thanks

-BWS


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you change ammo brand...? Also, you may need to polish up the feed ramp a bit.


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

BarbedWireSmile said:


> My otherwise perfectly functioning Kimber is suddenly giving me some back-talk. Failing to feed/chamber the last round in the magazine. Never had a misfeed in this gun ever prior to this.
> 
> I used a few different magazines (all WC) and had same problem. The gun had been cleaned and oiled prior to this incident.
> 
> ...


How many rounds thru it? Could the recoil spring need replacement? If you've shot many k rounds & it just started ftf recently, the springs could be ready for replacement.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

If you have ruled out weak magazine springs, then the next choice is recoil spring. I call recoil spring.

Doesn't hurt to replace magazine springs now and then, either.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Most failure to feed last rounds are a spring problem. Go up on Wolffs sight and get a complete new set of mag and return springs. That should take care of it. Good luck.
http://www.gunsprings.com/


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

As the previous three posters suggest, probably needs a new recoil spring. My Kimber was doing that and I replaced the recoil and firing pin springs with Wolffs and the problem went away. I didn't have that many rounds through it, either. So I'd try that before anything else.


----------



## BarbedWireSmile (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm checking out the Wolff site now. Gonna read my FAQs on conventional vs. variable springs...

-B


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

what size kimber? Seen some posts complaining about jams with shorter barrels.


----------



## msu33 (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a real bad problem with feeding in my kimber. I replaced recoil springs and magazine springs. Ended up it was the external extractor, dont ask me how, but thats what I was told. I sent it back to kimber, and It came back a few weeks later with a new fitted slide that has the newer internal extractor. Great customer service if it remains a problem for you.


----------

